# Where are all the horse lovers?



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

Are there any other horse lover that come on here anymore, or am i the only one!????


----------



## cava14 una (Oct 21, 2008)

I had a horse many years ago and still have a bit of contact via friend's granddaughters who have ponies and horses.
I've been too long away and things have moved on a lot though. I am on H&H Forum though


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

I have horses  most people tend to use the forum for dogs and cats though. I’m always up for a horsey chat but you don’t find much here!


----------



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

Cool thanks nice to know theres another horse lover here!


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I have a horse too. This bit of the forum is pretty quiet though.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

cava14 una said:


> I had a horse many years ago and still have a bit of contact via friend's granddaughters who have ponies and horses.
> I've been too long away and things have moved on a lot though. I am on H&H Forum though


Thats cool im glad your granddaughters are riding im sure they love it and i hope you get to ride again some time. I couldnt imagine my life without horses. Aslo whats H&H forum?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I keep an eye on this section but it is fairly dead. There are lots of horse forums so better to join them as this whole forum is more for dogs and cats. It is a shame the horse section is not active as it would be great to be able to stay on one forum for everything. I am a member on what used to be a very very active horse forum, even busier than the dog section on here, but it has pretty much died a death now. Facebook seems to have taken over.

H and H is horse and hound.

Just checked out the horse and hound forum, it is very busy.


----------



## Kurtis Conner (Dec 20, 2020)

Have the same question!! I want to buy this horse but need some advice.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

Kurtis Conner said:


> Have the same question!! I want to buy this horse but need some advice.


What sort of advice do you need?


----------



## Cecil* (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello, I’m a new member and horse owner. Also work with horses


----------



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

Cecil* said:


> Hello, I'm a new member and horse owner. Also work with horses


Hello nice to meet another horse lover here im Brandon 29 m us you?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I grew up around horses but don't have one of my own, I'm off to spend some time with my sister-in-law's horses this weekend though, haven't seen them in ages so it will be a very enjoyable day out.


----------



## Ringypie (Aug 15, 2012)

I don’t tend to bother posting in here much as it’s so quiet. I have my beloved ancient Ringy who I’ve had for 19 years!


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a Thoroughbred gelding, but lost him two years ago.

I owned him for eighteen years.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Aw we should start an oldies club  The last of my original 5 horses just turned 30, I bought him when he was 8. The last 18 years though he has lived with a dear friend, he is essentially her horse at this point, but still very much in my heart.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Oh wow! You’ve all owned them so long! My boy turned 20 last week, I’ve owned him 6 years this year and he’s my first horse. He’s been a bit stiff the past couple of weeks and it makes me sad he’s getting on! He’s still in work though, mostly hacking these days but he enjoys it!

my mum bought her first horse last year, she’s only 10 so hoping to have many years with her!


----------



## Mrs. S (May 8, 2021)

I’m one! Have had horses in the past but not at the moment. Still love them though and potentially looking at starting up riding again at some point in the near future when things settle a bit. I do miss it.


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Mrs. S said:


> I'm one! Have had horses in the past but not at the moment. Still love them though and potentially looking at starting up riding again at some point in the near future when things settle a bit. I do miss it.


You never get rid of the horse bug!


----------



## Mrs. S (May 8, 2021)

Teddy-dog said:


> You never get rid of the horse bug!


Nope you certainly don't. I don't think I'd want to own a horse again… it was great fun but I don't think I'd have the time now. I do enjoy riding though.. I'd like to book one of those Clydesdale experiences at some point, but I think I need to get my riding up to scratch first as haven't sat on a horse in over two years!


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

Here! I’ve just joined the forum learning what we can from the cat boards before we bring home two kittens in a few weeks - but I also have a 25-year-old Fell pony Charmer I’ve had for 21 years... he’s a character and a half, bit stiffer these days but enjoying his summer!


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

Just read through the thread, sounds like lots of lovely oldies


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

UnderThePaw said:


> Here! I've just joined the forum learning what we can from the cat boards before we bring home two kittens in a few weeks - but I also have a 25-year-old Fell pony Charmer I've had for 21 years... he's a character and a half, bit stiffer these days but enjoying his summer!


awww how lovely! What a fab age  and 21 years!! How lovely to spend that much time with him  I have my boy and share my mums horse too.


----------



## Stallion (Dec 4, 2020)

UnderThePaw said:


> Here! I've just joined the forum learning what we can from the cat boards before we bring home two kittens in a few weeks - but I also have a 25-year-old Fell pony Charmer I've had for 21 years... he's a character and a half, bit stiffer these days but enjoying his summer!


Hey welcome to the forum!


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

Stallion said:


> Hey welcome to the forum!


Thank you!


----------

